# strange silent error when installing several ports



## Beeblebrox (Oct 27, 2011)

I had started to notice this error some time back, but thought it was not very common. Recently, I decided to do a clean install and build all ports from scratch.  This is when theis error really started to show itself.  It goes like this:
1. Say you # make install for a port, and as expected, the dependencies are also built before the port its self. Then the build stops, complaining it cannot find xyz library.
2. When you look for the source port where the library should be built from, system shows the port as installed. However, when you # make deinstall, this time the system complains that the libraries in the packing list are not on the system. If you re-build and re-install the port, there is no change in the error - those libraries do not get installed.
3. Only solution is to # pkg_add the problematic port.

So far, I have encountered this problem with gettext, mpfr, libiconv, and one other which I cannot recall now.  However, the night is young and there are many more ports to go...
What is really annoying is that the error (when the built port is installed) occurs without any notification - which means that there could be a number of other erroneous installs missing certain components / libraries.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2011)

What's in /etc/make.conf?  Have changes been made to PREFIX, DESTDIR or other environment variables used by ports?  Is a jail/chroot/other weirdness involved?  Have changes been made to /etc/libmap.conf?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 28, 2011)

- No jail/chroot. Changes in /etc/libmap.conf had been commented out as lang/gcc45 was not been built at the time.
- Using ccache and buildflags from bsdadminscripts
- From /etc/csh.cshrc (usr/ports & usr/src sym-linked to asp/ports & asp/src)

```
setenv  DISTDIR /asp/distfiles
setenv  PKGREPOSITORY /asp/pkg
setenv  WRKDIRPREFIX /usr/obj
```
- Of significance in etc/make.conf (gcc selection in buildflags commented out)

```
BUILDFLAGS= /usr/local/share/bsdadminscripts/buildflags.mk
.if exists(${BUILDFLAGS})
.include "${BUILDFLAGS}"
.endif
```

UPDATE:
I ran a complete re-install of the whatever limited ports I had after gcc45 had been built+installed - no such errors. So I guess I made a booboo somewhere in my config files. However, my main purpose in posting the problem was to draw attention to the fact that an install can register as "complete" when-in-fact it is not. An alert stating "all the clowns did not make it to the party" would be useful in that case...


----------

